# The bag I bought from a craft stall



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

hi I bought this bag from a craft stall if I need to make one what is the easy way .

Look for the ready pattern or measure and cut the pattern myself thank you and what these bags called.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

What are these bags called? I would say 'gorgeous'!!


----------



## Little ole me (Oct 11, 2011)

That is really cute! You found a treasure for sure. If you're crafty enough, I say wing it. It looks like it may be lined. Good luck


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice bag. You can easily make it without a pattern. You can trace the top curved section as your pattern. For the bottom you can start with a square the size you want the bag to be. Just make a few pleats in the top to fit the top section. Do the same thing for the lining.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

colleenmay said:


> What are these bags called? I would say 'gorgeous'!!


This is very nice , stitched nicely and all lined and whoever stitched put zip very neat attach to the lining didn't use another base .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

dragonswing said:


> Nice bag. You can easily make it without a pattern. You can trace the top curved section as your pattern. For the bottom you can start with a square the size you want the bag to be. Just make a few pleats in the top to fit the top section. Do the same thing for the lining.


yes the lining is just an inner bag .


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

It is beautiful, no wonder you want to make more. If you are copying it, I suggest that you use some semi-firm interfacing between the layers of fabric on the top part. I bet you have a few of us checking out out fabric stashes now to find something as pretty as that fabric. I know I will be.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

I had a pattern for a bag like this. It was called a "Pleated Purse". This is very cute!!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

knitteerli said:


> It is beautiful, no wonder you want to make more. If you are copying it, I suggest that you use some semi-firm interfacing between the layers of fabric on the top part. I bet you have a few of us checking out out fabric stashes now to find something as pretty as that fabric. I know I will be.


yes the top had interfacing in this as well but the lining very simple and easy and they use the lining to put zip did not used separate cloth for zip etc, very nice stitching.

yes I am going to stitch few but asking if any more ideas , pattern etc .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Brendabreeze said:


> I had a pattern for a bag like this. It was called a "Pleated Purse". This is very cute!!


thank you I will search under pleated purse . I got embroidered clothes beaded etc and bnarasi I am going to try.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

http://warehousefabricsinc.com/blog/pleated-lined-handbag/


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Great purse!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Mirror said:


> http://warehousefabricsinc.com/blog/pleated-lined-handbag/


Great link


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Mirror said:


> http://warehousefabricsinc.com/blog/pleated-lined-handbag/


Well, it looks like you found what you were looking for. Good job! Here's a how-to video link that also shows how to make a similar bag. Have fun & we would love to see pictures of your finished bag.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

laceluvr said:


> Well, it looks like you found what you were looking for. Good job! Here's a how-to video link that also shows how to make a similar bag. Have fun & we would love to see pictures of your finished bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Mirror said:


> hi I bought this bag from a craft stall if I need to make one what is the easy way .
> 
> Look for the ready pattern or measure and cut the pattern myself thank you and what these bags called.


Looks like a variation of a Japanese granny bag.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

There are some free classes and patterns at craftsy.com for bags. There is one similar to this called Swoon if I remember right. Yes, I looked it up, since I have it in my patterns:
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/sewing/accessory/swoon-ethel-tote-bag/96171?_ctp=96171&_ct=iuqhsx-kdyluhiqb-huikbj-fqjjuhd&NAVIGATION_PAGE_CONTEXT_ATTR=PATTERN


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Mirror said:


> hi I bought this bag from a craft stall if I need to make one what is the easy way .
> 
> Look for the ready pattern or measure and cut the pattern myself thank you and what these bags called.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

And yet knitters get mad when people want to copy and produce their patterns. How about buy more bags from her so she makes more money instead of copying.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Whatever is easier for you. If you have made them before then draw up some templates and give it a try.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Check out ithinksew.com They have a lot of purse patterns.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Knitnutty said:


> And yet knitters get mad when people want to copy and produce their patterns. How about buy more bags from her so she makes more money instead of copying.


I did not understand what you wrote.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

http://www.craftsy.com/user/466204/pattern-store?_ct=fqjjuhd-lyum-qbb-fqjjuhdi-ro-tuiywduh&_ctp=104430,466204


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

It's a lovely bag. I make something very similar.

But I do think it's extremely rude to buy a handmade item just to copy it.

Why not come up with your own variation.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Aisles said:


> It's a lovely bag. I make something very similar.
> 
> But I do think it's extremely rude to buy a handmade item just to copy it.
> 
> Why not come up with your own variation.


I bought it and which law saying I cant copy that as I like that so I want to make similar and what on earth I done as you saying extremely rude . Have you found on earth this first time if people like something they buy if they got skill they can copy as well have you never done that .

First think and then speak how many people like something they buy and then copy if they want to. I bought this from a craft bazaar and I liked that I paid £ 15 and if I got the skill I know sewing I can make similar or nearly same.

I am thinking to make 1 didn't done yet and you are rude here if I will make one what you going to say , you got no authority to tell people they rude . learn some rules and act gently .

I made 200 bags few years back all material and stuff from my pocket laura Ashley material and we few friends made bags and give to friends whatever they donate we gave to the blinds people without taking any cost out.

stop making your assumptions and making rules about others .

if you think its rude why cant they buy rights of the bag pattern then . Try next time think before write anything , everyone here like the bag and they helped as well.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

dragonswing said:


> Nice bag. You can easily make it without a pattern. You can trace the top curved section as your pattern. For the bottom you can start with a square the size you want the bag to be. Just make a few pleats in the top to fit the top section. Do the same thing for the lining.


here in lining no pleats and zip is on single cloth as no extra piece used with zip simple but if one is very good in sewing yes you write I cut on a newspaper by idea and that is a simple things to make one but with all kp s help I can do it now thanks all kp members.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> Whatever is easier for you. If you have made them before then draw up some templates and give it a try.


On YouTube there are many they showing how to do very easy .


----------

